# Brick/ stone walls



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

WAs at the Walmart today and in the Christmas isle i found this roll of brick pathway
Each brick measures about .170 X .312
I model in N scale wich makes these about 27.2" X 49.9" 
I bought one but not sure i can use it on the layout.








Could be usefull in HO or O though.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

A little big for N but you could maybe get away with it for cobblestone roads, which sometimes use larger than normal bricks. Also, memorial paths where they sell bricks for fund risers almost always have options to buy double size or larger bricks. It is a lot of work, but if you put names on each brick, you could have a scale fundraiser walkway.

At prototypical $40 each, that is a quarter per brick in scale. Want to pay for your layout with this?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks something like Lemax/Dept 56 brick walkway. I use it a few places on my O gauge layout.


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

Now that i have measured it their's not too many things i can use it for.
Even at O scale it's 8" X 15" might be good for a stone wall?
For the three bucks i thought better try it cause iv'e learned the hard way you better buy it when you see it cause you never know if it will be there the next time


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Big stones are used in bridge abutments and retaining walls. Paint it a nice stone color and use accordingly!


----------

